# ".cda" in ".mp3" umwandeln...



## axe van ecks (30. November 2001)

... wenn ich meinen normalen mp3 umwandler hernehmen heißt es "Invalide floating point operation". Nun meine Frage warum geht es nicht? Und wie kann ich machen, dass es gehts (toller deutsch)?


----------



## Shiivva (30. November 2001)

Hi!

Welches Programm nimmst Du denn dafür?
Mit AudioCatalyst geht das ohne Probleme...


----------



## axe van ecks (30. November 2001)

ja genau den hab ich... also kann es sein, dass irgendein Kopierschutz oder so drauf ist, was ich weniger glaub weil es ein selbstaufgenommener track meiner crew ist...
Anhören kann ich sie schon mit winamp, deshalb glaub ich weniger, dass die datei fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## Shiivva (30. November 2001)

Zeigt der Dir denn die Tracks an? Also kommt die Fehlermeldung erst, wenn Du grabben willst?


----------



## axe van ecks (30. November 2001)

Ja er zeigt mir die Tracks an und wenn ich dann graben will bringt er mir den fehler


----------



## Shiivva (30. November 2001)

geht es denn mit einer anderen CD?

Wenn nicht, überprüfe Deine Einstellungen....


----------



## axe van ecks (30. November 2001)

kann das an win xp liegen? weil mit anderen gehts auch nicht merk ich grad....


----------



## Shiivva (30. November 2001)

da bin ich überfragt, könnte aber natürlich sein, dass es nicht kompatibel ist...

Die Einstellungen hattest Du überprüft?

Also den Pfad, wo er hin"grabben" will?


z.B.


----------



## axe van ecks (2. Dezember 2001)

Ja es liegt jetzt definitvi an XP.... ich habs aufn anderen Rechner probiert und da gehts...


----------



## Shiivva (2. Dezember 2001)

das ist ja blöd..

na ja, vielleicht findest Du ja ein Freeware-Kodier-Programm, was mit XP klar kommt


----------



## axe van ecks (3. Dezember 2001)

wenn du mal eins zufällig findest meld dich dann mal.....
wenn nicht auch egal ich habs jetzt mit 98 hinbekommen und übers Netzwerk gezogen...

thx


----------



## schneewittchenz (13. Oktober 2002)

Probiers doch einfach mal mit nem andern Programm! Also ich kann da nur WaveLab 4 oder SoundForge 6 empfehlen. Krichste eigntlich überall her (EDonkey, Kazaa...). Oder kauf dir die Programme für nen pa hundert Euro.
Kannste ja mal bescheid sagn, obs klappt.

PS: Kannst eigtnlich auch MusicMatch oder Nero oder irgendsohne andern Programme nehm, WaveLab iss aba des beste was ich kenne!


----------

